# What Do You Wear When You're Not Snowboarding???



## Guest

Discuss. What kind of clothes do you wear when you're not shredding???

So I'm a big clothes geek. I may not have style according to some people. Others like the clothes I wear. It all depends. Mostly I'm into graphic shirts. For the longest time I enjoyed shirts from a website called Threadless. For a time I really enjoyed those shirts but now that I look at them the graphics aren't as great as they used to be. Just recently a website by the name of 80's Purple was brought to my attention by a member of this site. The t-shirts are amazing, although good cheap hoodies are hard to find on that website although I think I found one. Anyways, I still have yet to find a good company for jeans. I love the shirts at 80's Purple. I think I found a good hoody there too. And as for shoes I got a pair of Osiris J. Grow's. 

So like I asked, what type of clothes do you wear when you're not on the mountain?


----------



## boarderaholic

I like Lululemon pants, jeans, or sweatpants. I can't stand wearing anything else. Shirts wise, I'm good with cotton-t's, polo's, stuff like that.


----------



## killclimbz

boarderaholic said:


> I like Lululemon pants, jeans, or sweatpants. I can't stand wearing anything else. Shirts wise, I'm good with cotton-t's, polo's, stuff like that.


God I was so hoping your post would start off, "red lacey underwear, push up bra, high heels..."


----------



## Guest

honestly, there's one pair of pants (kikgirl) that i wear just about all the time, lol. you'll typically see me in the same things alot of the time. the shirts i wear are usually cotton girlie shirts...about the girliest thing i'll wear, lol. and then there's the hippie patchwork stuff that i make myself...skirts, backless shirts...but those are more for the summer days when i'm at a festie.


----------



## killclimbz

^^^God I was so hoping your post would start off, "red lacey underwear, push up bra, high heels..."


echo, echo, echo...


----------



## boarderaholic

killclimbz said:


> God I was so hoping your post would start off, "red lacey underwear, push up bra, high heels..."


High heels can die a painful death. The End.


----------



## REKER

LAWLZ! @ Kill. That cracked me up.

I wear a lot of boarder brand t-shirts. Split, ZooYork, DC, Volcom, Hurley, etc. When im just casually going around town and/or hanging out. If I want to look all prettied up for a night out, Ill throw on a solid button down or a solid polo.
Summer time im usually in shorts EVERYDAY. lol. I have a few plaid shorts by Matix, a few Cargos that ill wear. As for jeans, usually Gap 1969 jeans. They fit me the best.
Shoes, I have two main pairs ill wear. They go with everything and they are simple.















[/IMG]


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> ^^^God I was so hoping your post would start off, "red lacey underwear, push up bra, high heels..."


high heels are so unnatural & actually very bad for you. red lacey underwear, unless kinda silky, would just itch & be a bitch. and push up bra...yeah, i need more help than what a push up bra offers, lol 

see, my sexy comes from within. i don't need anymore help! it ain't easy being a scorpioooh!


----------



## alaric

REKER said:


> LAWLZ! @ Kill. That cracked me up.
> 
> I wear a lot of boarder brand t-shirts. Split, ZooYork, DC, Volcom, Hurley, etc. When im just casually going around town and/or hanging out. If I want to look all prettied up for a night out, Ill throw on a solid button down or a solid polo.
> Summer time im usually in shorts EVERYDAY. lol. I have a few plaid shorts by Matix, a few Cargos that ill wear.


Pretty much the same for me... <3 my clothing. I wear a lot of Famous Stars and Straps too, yeah Travis..


----------



## T.J.

i'm a jeans and plain white t-shirt kind of guy. either that or a skate/snow/band t-shirt or a hoodie...

in the winter i almost always have a beenie on..

i go for the comfy look.


----------



## T.J.

...erm i mean...red lacy underwear, red high heels....


----------



## Guest

i wear dresses, high heels and red lipstick because it matches my beard. also i would like to thank the guy that invented lulu-lemon pants, hes is a mothertrucking genius:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

You guys are soooo 'effin hot. These ladies could learn something about how to dress from you two...


----------



## Guest

i also wear specially altered coveralls that can be seen in my avatar


----------



## Guest

I am a super casual chick. Baggy trews/shorts, tight tee's usually Volcom, Roxy, Hurley bla bla 
Love my DVS/Vans trainees and of course flippery flops in the summer months! You'll never see me without my big chunky beads either or a beanie!

Us chicks can do pretty/sexy without wearing killer heels and red lacy underwear ... use your imagination!


----------



## Guest

hope i'm not reviving an old thread.
but usually just some cargo shorts and a quicksilver T in the summer or in the winter some jeans and a quicksilver T. I'm pretty plain.


----------



## Snowjoe

Well I have HEAPS of Quilsilver clothing because I used to work for them. So I got a load on uniform and the rest at 50% discount. Otherwise general skate stuff.


----------



## lisevolution

Hmmm, my professional life really messed up my casual steezyness. For work I'm either very business casual.. Polo, Brooks Brothers or Pink etc. or super sharp Hugo Boss, Joseph Abboud, Ted Baker when I have to suit up.

Now outside the office I'm about as big a supporter of Marc Ecko as humanly possible. I'm also heavy into Triple 5 Soul, LRG, DC, Burton for hoodies, kicks wise I'm a total freak. I have like 200 pairs of sneakers mostly dunks and af1's of various obscurity as well as DC, Etnies, Adidas, Puma. I'm a total sneaker whore for real


----------



## Guest

At work I wear button up shirts either in the short or long variety, and some slacks...

The rest of the time its a mix-up between Levis and Nautica jeans ; some polo shirts, and a bunch of short sleeves/thermal shirts with a hoody, and a hat... or just mix and match. Most of my clothing is bought so that I can mix and match without looking like a total bum... just not GQ


----------



## Guest

red dress.... strappy shoes ... and the saddest girl to ever hold a martini


----------



## Guest

Carhartts, pretty much. Yeah. Unless I'm in my hot tub.


----------



## Guest

nobody else here wears girl pants? i also wear cardigans and anything else my grandfather would wear
p.s. im a boy


----------



## Mr. Right

Normally I can be seen in a loin cloth, but occasionally on the weekend I wear my wifes little outfit if the kids are gone for the night.









If I was single it would still usually be the red dress :dunno:


----------



## Guest

Pac Sun and AE


----------



## Guest

Street Wear!!!!!!!!!!!

Crooks and Castle









Diamond!









Alife









and sooo much more 
too many to list


----------



## Dcp584

Jeans, Tshirt jawesome tshirts that say things like OBGYN Kenobi or Shittles taste the Asshole and on occassion the medium pimpin baseball T, hoodys, beanies and ballcaps unless I'm goin out then it jeans anda button down everyonce and a whiel I endulge in some cargo pants and in the summer it cargo shorts or dickies shorts.


----------



## Guest

collared shirts, ftw. my neck feels naked without em. i'm chubby so i like baggy jeans, too. i rarely pay attention to brands for jeans because i'm usually at the ghetto-clothing stores for them... they all kinda look the same to me so it never really mattered. shirts are almost all polo, H&M, or banana/express


----------



## sedition

Ok, this should be fun.

Some times I wear handrails, but they make me way look fat, and occasionally bloody.

In the summer, I often wear knickers. These just make me look funny. 

In the fall, the knickers get a little tighter. These make look like a wanna be extra from Friday Night Lights. 

If I'm really feeling The Force, I'll rock my Halloween costume from when I was 5. This one makes me look really short and blonde.

Then some times, when I am feeling Japanese, I'll rock this. This makes me look like I want a speeding ticket, or so the police seem to think so. 

And last, when I'm feeling like a rockstar, or just want to make people laugh at me, these come out. 

In truth, I normally dress the way I am in the handrail pic.


----------



## Guest

dont hate but I wear tight pants, tall tee's, skytops or my Supra Diablos and a fitted hat or baggy beanie and some times my tall nomis sweater.


----------



## Guest

jeans and a t-shirt. code 15 t-shirt of course, super comfy. the butt hugger jeans seem to be going out of style which is awesome, glad guys are wearing pants that actually fit them again.


----------



## Guest

american apparel, flannel, nikkita's badass for hoodie prints... umm... jeans - fidelity, zara and true religion.. one of a kind shirts...


----------



## Dcp584

^^^^You know you already posted in this thread....last year.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Mostly streetwear. Do most of my shopping at boutiques.
Graphic tees from brands like Upper Playground, Stussy, eriffs, Modern Amusement, Diamond, WESC, RVCA, DC, Supreme, Undftd, Crisis, Spacecraft, etc... Denim from Paper, Levi's, Joe's, Citizen, etc... Sneaks like Nike Vandal, SB's, Air Max 90/95/97, Adidas Forum, DVS JDubs, Chucks, Vans, etc... Hoodies, breakers, flannels, etc... Official on-field New Era fitteds, scarves and G-Shocks.

The older I get the younger I dress...lol.


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> Mostly streetwear. Do most of my shopping at boutiques.
> Graphic tees from brands like Upper Playground, Stussy, eriffs, Modern Amusement, Diamond, WESC, DC, Supreme, Undftd, Crisis, Spacecraft, etc... Denim from Paper, Levi's, Joe's, Citizen, etc... Sneaks like Nike Vandal, SB's, Air Max 90/95/97, Adidas Forum, DVS JDubs, Chucks. Hoodies, breakers, flannels, etc... Official on-field New Era fitteds, scarves and G-Shocks.
> 
> The older I get the younger I dress...lol.


same as me... wearing supreme mike tyson t-shirt right now. shit is hype.


----------



## sedition

I have to dress this is for my day job. Some times it sucks being Death. 










EDIT: I forgot I already post in this thread on page 3.


----------



## stuntmanmike

it depends on what mood I am in. some days I wear bananna republic and some days I wear DC.

during the summer when it is hot here at the beach I wear mostly linen. nothing beats a nice linen shirt and pants with some sandals when it is 100 deg outside.


----------



## jmacphee9

i got my skinnies or slim straights with a button up or a skate shirt..chuck taylors are the shoe of choice lately..wintertime i go with the skinnies and button up with sweater..

lucky makes the best jeans to ever touch your body hands down..


----------



## Flick Montana

I'm a fashion retard. I buy whatever jeans are on sale and I like athletic cut t-shirts. I like Kohls because everything is always on clearance. I got 3 cashmere shirts for $25 each. They were something stupid like $120 normally.

Other than that, I rely on my wife for fashion tips. 

EDIT: I like to watch those fashion shows on Bravo with my wife. You don't HAVE to be gay to like that stuff, right?


----------



## bakesale

I usually wear tight jeans, hoodies, AA tees, oxford shirts, cardigans. You know, standard hipster shit. Anything skate or snow branded is nice of course. For shoes i always wear eS. Clothing brands i generally buy, Nudies, Acne, Dior, APC, Rugby, AA, Lifetime, Special Blend and other snow brands if i find something I like.

I wear suits to work so I have to stay true to myself when im casual. My style on the hill closely follows my casual style, tight pants and holden stuff.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> EDIT: I like to watch those fashion shows on Bravo with my wife. You don't HAVE to be gay to like that stuff, right?


Oh wow. Your like a total flamer! *I* can't even stomach that shit. :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## max_tm

At work it's pretty much exclusively banana republic and mexx... On my off days mostly just pyjamas .


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> Oh wow. Your like a total flamer! *I* can't even stomach that shit. :cheeky4::cheeky4:


Who's gonna break it to my wife?


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> Who's gonna break it to my wife?


Dude, your own with that one! But, if she can deal with coming home to on the sofa watching TV while all decked out in your riding gear, I don't think telling your a little more, well, "pink" than the internet-*** you know is going be a deal breaker. If it's well, I'm a lawyer now so I'll get you a good deal in the divorce proceedings.


----------



## Guest

I like collared shirts, v-neck sweaters and scarves. I guess I should live in Montreal.


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> Dude, your own with that one! But, if she can deal with coming home to on the sofa watching TV while all decked out in your riding gear, I don't think telling your a little more, well, "pink" than the internet-*** you know is going be a deal breaker. If it's well, I'm a lawyer now so I'll get you a good deal in the divorce proceedings.


We might need a therapist more than a lawyer.

One consolation, I will never wear a sweater-vest. That's good enough for me.


----------



## max_tm

> One consolation, I will never wear a sweater-vest.



boooo. A nice sweater vest with a tie and a well paired shirt is a must-have.


----------



## Guest

bakesale said:


> I usually wear tight jeans, hoodies, AA tees, oxford shirts, cardigans. You know, standard hipster shit. Anything skate or snow branded is nice of course. For shoes i always wear eS. Clothing brands i generally buy, Nudies, Acne, Dior, APC, Rugby, AA, Lifetime, Special Blend and other snow brands if i find something I like.
> 
> I wear suits to work so I have to stay true to myself when im casual. My style on the hill closely follows my casual style, tight pants and holden stuff.


dior jeans are really nice man. id get a pair if they werent super fuckin expensive. im good with my LVC denim.


----------



## tomtom88

so i usually sport a comfy worn pair of blue jeans. and any number of long sleeve/ short sleeve/ sweater/ whatev. from time to time. im feeling goofy in which case i will sport a completely random outfit much like this \/\/\/


----------



## Vlaze

Boot cut jeans usually with boots, winter time I'll wear an occassionally baggy pair to fit a baggy hoody. Tight t's with sarcastic logo's on them or plain or loose button down's with rolled up sleeves


----------



## bakesale

MadRopes said:


> dior jeans are really nice man. id get a pair if they werent super fuckin expensive. im good with my LVC denim.


yeah man they are. thats why i've only got two pairs of em, so damn expensive but its worth it


----------



## Guest

metal t-shirt
black pants
a belt (any betl will do)
all-stars

kinda normal metal guy, not to extreme in clothing


----------



## WolfSnow

If its snowing, then i just wear a pair of craghoppers and my snowboarding gear, i'm not made of money. When tis resable wether jsut jeans, wolf t-shirt and a hoddie (i never where hood up) nothing special.

*-WolfSnow*


----------



## Guest

during the winter i wear hoodies... every day. different ones... and jeans. they range from comfy Bullhead jeans from PacSun to Seven jeans. depends on the occassion.

in the warmer months i usually wear a graphic tshirt and Dickies shorts with chucks, half cabs, or skate shoes.

as far as brands go, my every day usually includes RVCA, DC, Volcom, Element, Circa, ZooYork, Ezekiel, and Stussy, among other things. usually brands that can be found at your nearest Zumiez, PacSun, and Tilly's.

and i always wear flat billed caps and trucker hats... not sport related though. usually with a cool pattern on it to match whatever i'm wearing.


----------



## Guest

I wear... clothes... that I find in my closet... or my roommates closet. Chuck Taylors. I have my casual days and slutty days. I have super expensive jeans that cannot stand up to my abuse (lots o holes) but Guess seems to work awesome for me. I tend to gravitate towards Sinful and Jedidah brands... All in all I like clothes I can't afford (rent, school, and snowboarding take a bulk of my paycheck)


----------



## Guest

Abercrombie and Hollister these days. Nice crisp pair o' jeans (that happen to be destroyed haha) and a button up for me. 

Then I have abot 45345344354325 hats, hoodies and pairs of shoes with my favorites being a black DC visor beanie, bright pink/green DC shoes and my navy blue Hollister hoodie.


----------



## Guest

nomis is a steezy brand.


----------



## YanTheMan

Volcom shirt in this one, usually wear quick silver n such.
Any nice pair of jeans i can find at winners.
Shoes - Nothing chunky.


----------



## sedition

YanTheMan said:


> Volcom shirt in this one...


That cue tip need some shaping. It looks way to flat.

the billiard junkie,
-sedition


----------



## YanTheMan

sedition said:


> That cue tip need some shaping. It looks way to flat.
> 
> the billiard junkie,
> -sedition



,

Im sure i was too hammered to notice.
New years eve was an excellent night.


----------



## bostonboarder

Team hoodie good jeans a grey tshirt and some sneakers are were it's at for me


----------



## sedition

bostonboarder said:


> Team hoodie good jeans a grey tshirt and some sneakers are were it's at for me


Yo Boston...you full-on steet ride street / freestyle at all? We are supposed to get another storm on Wednesday. Some friends and I might be hitting some spots in the Finincial District or in Cambridge over by Harvard & MIT later this week. Also talk of going to check out the bowl at the Hyde Park Skatepark. That thing can be real fun on boards sometimes.


----------



## bostonboarder

sedition said:


> Yo Boston...you full-on steet ride street / freestyle at all? We are supposed to get another storm on Wednesday. Some friends and I might be hitting some spots in the Finincial District or in Cambridge over by Harvard & MIT later this week. Also talk of going to check out the bowl at the Hyde Park Skatepark. That thing can be real fun on boards sometimes.


Nah I'm not into street stuff thanks thou


----------



## Guest

Rogue Status, Mishka, Crooks And Castles, Dissizit, Orisue, billabong, famous, zoo york, etc.... just street wear brands i love graphic tees.


----------



## Guest

Famous Stars and Straps, OBEY, LRG, Rogue Status, New Era fitted On Field authentics, jeans, and either reefs (when it's nice out) or sperrys with a nice button up/polo.


----------



## Guest

I like to wear alot of graphic tees, usually with skinny jeans and some sneakers or heels depending on my mood. I switch up my style alot though, last year I was dressing in alot of flowing clothing this year I've gone for a mix of things. Also love my hats, not baseball caps but fashion wise hats.


----------



## Guest

my shoe of choice...
binding+stiletto.bmp (image)


----------



## Dawg Catcher

express tops, true religions, straight laced chucks i love being classy, but cant get away from my chucks.


----------



## darkninja

Hands down some of the most unique and sickest t-shirts i own come from a company called full bleed here Fullbleed . Besides that usually jeans and flip-flops when its warm and a beanie when its cold  .


----------



## Guest

Do guys even like shopping for clothes?


----------



## bakesale

Alicia said:


> Do guys even like shopping for clothes?


Men buy, Women shop

We like buying clothes but we don't like messing around and trying on 6 pairs of jeans and then pondering what one we liked best.


----------



## Guest

bakesale said:


> Men buy, Women shop
> 
> We like buying clothes but we don't like messing around and trying on 6 pairs of jeans and then pondering what one we liked best.


So true! 

I own a clothing boutique, and even I am amazed at how long it takes some women to decide on a pair of pants or a shirt.

But luckily I have my pick at what to wear. So usually on the bottoms its a pair of jeans, TR's, Rock's, William Rast, etc. and then a Tee on top.


----------



## sedition

Alicia said:


> Do guys even like shopping for clothes?


I *hate* it, and I'm even one of those pillow-biters. I *hate* malls, too. Like, *despise* them. About 90% of my t-shirts are from various punk bands I've gotten at shows over the years, and most of pants are Army BDU's from the local Army/Navy store.


----------



## Flick Montana

I actually like buying clothes. Mostly shoes. I'd own a lot more if I had money.

Khols sales can be fun. I guess it's a good thing for my wife that I don't mind shopping. And no, I'm not in the closet, bite me. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

here's my typical set up when i'm not riding


----------



## tomtom88

blondie said:


> here's my typical set up when i'm not riding


epic fail.


----------



## bakesale

blondie said:


> here's my typical set up when i'm not riding


Hey Guise! Whats goin on in here?!


----------



## MunkySpunk

I rock.....


----------



## Guest

everything on this website prety much discribes my whole style
Karmaloop.com - Global Streetwear Culture


----------



## SWAGGER

Crazy about shoes. Older Jordans like the 1s, 3s, 4s, 5s. Reebok classics, Creative Recreation every Nike SB dunk. Artful Dodger, G-Star Raw. Lots of L-R-G stuff. Jeans, a white-T. Summer time Ive had these camo cargo shorts I've had for like 5 years I love. Or some plaid shorts.


----------



## sedition

SWAGGER said:


> Crazy about shoes. Older Jordans like the 1s, 3s, 4s, 5s. Reebok classics, Creative Recreation every Nike SB dunk. Artful Dodger, G-Star Raw. Lots of L-R-G stuff.



:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Whatever feels comfortable, my wardrobe is slightly eccentric. One day I will wear jeans, sweatshirt and tims, and the next day it will be a skirt and heels. Depends on the mood really... :dunno:


----------



## SWAGGER

sedition said:


> :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


I dont get it. I do like her shirt though.


----------



## Guest

SWAGGER said:


> I dont get it. I do like her shirt though.


I'm going to take a stab at it and say that is an "older Jordan" :laugh:


----------



## SWAGGER

ahahahaha. If it is, that's clever.


----------



## sedition

SWAGGER said:


> I dont get it. I do like her shirt though.


Imelda Marcos

_"After the Marcos family fled Malacañang Palace, Imelda was found to own 15 mink coats, 508 gowns, 888 handbags and *1060 pairs of shoes*."_


----------



## sedition

I've been rocking my M-65 Army jacket a lot this winter.


----------



## Guest

Like that jacket, but why is it teal-ish? Shouldn't that be olive green? Better question is, how can you wear that in the winter time? In NYC it's freezing, and Boston I'm assuming is even colder...

Side note: Holy crap, so many shoes! Heaven... lol


----------



## sedition

SnowBun said:


> Like that jacket, but why is it teal-ish? Shouldn't that be olive green? Better question is, how can you wear that in the winter time? In NYC it's freezing, and Boston I'm assuming is even colder...
> 
> Side note: Holy crap, so many shoes! Heaven... lol


It actually _is_ a faded olive green. The pic is just bad. I wear a hoodie as second layer and it's plenty warm.


----------



## Technine Icon

Plain T's, sweatpants, and skate shoes


----------



## Guest

ripped jeans, vans, argyle sweaters, long white shirts.. thats my life fucking story


----------



## Guest

cloudburst said:


> I like collared shirts, v-neck sweaters and scarves. I guess I should live in Montreal.


I live in Montreal and surprisingly, I wear as little as possible cuz when it isn't cold down here, it's ridiculously hot. Usually a thin t-shirt and shorts in the summer with a hat.


----------



## Nivek

Whatever I feel like on that day. Skinny jeans almost always. A scarf if i feel like it, bandanas, beanies, flat bills, plain color shirts, RVCA, Fyasko, V-necks when I feel like it...Vans...Chaco's...cut off shorts, don't really ever wear normal shorts though, flips, no shoes when I don't need to...homemade sweaters, hoodies, ultralightweight hoodies...flannels...polos...


----------



## VenomousSVT

sedition said:


> I *hate* it, and I'm even one of those pillow-biters.



hahahahahaha :thumbsup:

I was hung up on bullhead jeans.. i had their 21" leg straight cut jeans.. then recently changed all their styles to a more skinny jean... I would love to find another company that made a straight leg wide leg jean....

any suggestions??


----------



## Airbourne

When i'm not boarding.... I wear nothing at all. Yep.


----------



## Guest

tommy bahamma, love me AE jeans, lil Hollister, some Areo, Affliction T's, I got a killer set of old cargo pants. I am mainly a t-shirt dude with cargo mants and my merrell's, once spring hits I am in flip flops / board shorts until the cold sets back in.


----------



## Guest

[email protected]!rl said:


> I am a super casual chick. Baggy trews/shorts, tight tee's usually Volcom, Roxy, Hurley bla bla
> Love my DVS/Vans trainees and of course flippery flops in the summer months! You'll never see me without my big chunky beads either or a beanie!
> 
> Us chicks can do pretty/sexy without wearing killer heels and red lacy underwear ... use your imagination!


So true, !!!!!


----------



## Penguin

Normally I wear a t-shirt under a dress shirt, sleeves rolled up to my elbows, top 3 buttons undone.
Then jeans and sneakers.

I like to think of it as presentable, but not dressed up.


----------



## thtrussiankid01

skinny jeans and flannels in the summer i rock my other jeans like bellbottoms but not really and some tie dye 
if you had to label it i guess it'd be hippie-skater


----------



## Koofy Smacker

Vans Chukka Low, slim jeans, Analog/DC tees. Get Money.


----------



## benxelvin

Cords, or Levi's. 
Vans chukka lows or classics. 
Band shirts and hoodies,white tee or tie dye.
Plaid.


----------



## Cobra

Used to wear boarding cargos and layered shirts + hoodie, in any weather, but this year bumped up to colder/warmer Nomis jackets and 1 new pair of pants. Else staying to enjoy the whole base layer shabang much more than 20000 layers underneath.


----------



## dthomp35

i wear a bunch of southern tide,southern marsh, or vineyard vines


----------



## Powder Keg

Jeans, sometimes skinny sometimes straight, and Band/skate tee's.
For shoes, whatever skate shoes i own. Half of them are pretty much destroyed anyways.


----------



## The Last Laugh

outside of work: levis, nikes/jordans, urban tshirts (stussy, undefeated, the hundreds, crooks & castles, tits, etc), new era hats
At work: levis or flat front slacks, button up long sleeves, vneck sweater/vneck vest, nike dunks
At home: Basketball shorts and a wife beater!


----------



## kayin

i alternate between having moods when i really want to show people that i'm a snowboarder/skater so i'll wear a lot of rds, dc, vans, special blend, etc..

and going with the really professional look. lots of gap, zara men, h&m

and then looking like a bball junkie..i have a thing for jerseys in general, but basketball jerseys have become an addiction.

so basically, i'll wear anything depending on how i feel that day. i don't like to conform to a "type":cheeky4:


----------



## myschims

semi-tight pants, pullover sweatshirts, flannels, zipups, vans eras. mostly skate brand type stuff. I love v necks so i have like 6 different colored ones for any occasion! I just like to be comfortable with what i wear.


----------



## tj_ras

Winter casual wear = levi slim fit jeans, blank thermals/flannels, supra skytops, some beanie.

Summer casual wear = basket ball shorts, blank t shirts, nike 6.0, fitted hats.

Around the house bumming = tmnt pj pants, random tshirt/thermal, bedroom slippers, beanie


----------



## mangtarn

i'm pretty casual. usually just jeans (mostly straight sometimes skinny, depending on the occasion) and a skate or band shirt and a hoodie. during summer i wear board shorts or walk shorts. they are really comfortable. i also wear a pair of dc kicks most of the time. I also wear runners sometimes.


----------



## Donutz

Jeans. T-shirt. Runners. Except at weddings and funerals.


----------



## HoboMaster

An Easter Bunny suit. \


----------



## BliND KiNK

HoboMaster said:


> An Easter Bunny suit. \


Do you have free candy? and a van I can eat it in?


----------



## East§ide

levis, t shirt, obey leather jacket,fitted hat, and sanuk sidewalk surfers most of the time...
summer is all about boardshorts, flip flops and tank tops..and tons and tons of sunglasses


----------



## bobsy852

Querky t-shirts (you know the ones with stupid sloguns on, lol), baggy jeans usually, as well as my DC reversable hoody (favourite item of clothing!!), and usually one of my many pairs of DC shoes!


----------



## Snowfox

If it's winter, my snowboarding jackets actually pull double duty as my normal winter jackets. They also prove to be pretty nice rain jackets (although I know I'll have to put another water repellant coat on them soon...). 

I've also started getting into this brand: International Concepts for some clubbing/night out clothes. Have some pretty cool looking jackets in my opinion and they've held up so far. 

Otherwise... Kohl's for the win!


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm a dress/skirt girl for sure even on my most casual days. If I'm feeling lazy I'll throw on some skinnies or lulus and put on a hoodie lol but for the most part I'm pretty girly.


----------



## Streloma

My style is very weird lol
I love bright colours
SO casually I would wear a colourful t-shirt with a pair of jeans/shorts/boardshorts (depends where I am and what weather it is lol) also a hoodie if it is a little bit cold. Most of the time I also wear a cap  I just love to have something on my head  For shoes - normally either bare foot or a pair of Nike 6.0's.
For casuals change the t-shirt and a hoodie for a shirt and a bright jumper and some casual shoes  
thats it I guess haha


----------



## slopenstyles78

I rock smaller brands (obey, undftd, 10deep, crooks and castles, fly society, cloud kickers, the hundreds..etc) then levis. I love sunglasses, I have 6 pairs of red star's Fresh Sunglasses! Multiple Pairs! Lifestyle and action! Great prices LNIB! (2 for sale there!) and a few pairs of watches (dumb, g shock, red star).


----------



## henry06x

Jeans and hoodies.. Year round. Some golf shirts if I need to not look homeless.
Assesories. Wrist band, power balance, hat, studded belts, sunglasses depending.
Have alot of Oakley cloths (obsessed with Oakley) have Oakley casual shoes.
Like lee and ralph Lauren jeans
Snowboard affiliated brand t-shirts.


----------



## EDMFLAVOR

Usually rock one of my own tees


----------



## IdahoFreshies

normal clothes....dvss, jeans, usually a dirtbike or snowboard related t shirt or jacket, a hat sometimes (or a nice dress shirt as required). out of all of my friends i am the most "bro" haha. 

but my most recent (and un-bro-like) discovery has been my toe shoes (vibram five fingers trek sports)!

(yes this is my own personal picture, did not pull off google)



i love these things! so comfortable, much fun to wear, and they pretty much have gotten me into running somehow. if anyone is on the fence about them, DO IT! you wont be disappointed.


----------



## EDMFLAVOR

IdahoFreshies said:


> normal clothes....dvss, jeans, usually a dirtbike or snowboard related t shirt or jacket, a hat sometimes (or a nice dress shirt as required). out of all of my friends i am the most "bro" haha.
> 
> but my most recent (and un-bro-like) discovery has been my toe shoes (trek sports)!
> 
> (yes this is my own personal picture, did not pull off google)
> 
> 
> 
> i love these things! so comfortable, much fun to wear, and they pretty much have gotten me into running somehow. if anyone is on the fence about them, DO IT! you wont be disappointed.


They look so weird, but yet so cool at the same time.


----------



## East§ide

pretty much live in obey, glmr klls, and endless amount of sunglasses.. i have a serious sunglass addiction.








and lots of colors








and tank tops to be awesome


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm pretty basic


----------



## Nette

SwissMiss said:


> I'm pretty basic
> 
> http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e...0262378513270_500508269_7343526_2365976_n.jpg


I have to say that I really like your hair, your hat and your shoes


----------



## IdahoFreshies

SwissMiss said:


> I'm pretty basic


a cowgirl from BC, nice and any story behind the big minion toy? looks pretty adorable haha.




East§ide said:


>


i think we have found our official jersey shore representative:laugh:


----------



## SwissMiss

Nette said:


> I have to say that I really like your hair, your hat and your shoes


Oh thank you 



IdahoFreshies said:


> a cowgirl from BC, nice and any story behind the big minion toy? looks pretty adorable haha.


Haha I saw a little asian boy at the fair holding a GIANT minion and my boyfriend approached him attempting to pay for the toy because I'm a huge Despicable Me fan haha. Agnes is a carbon copy of what I looked and acted like as a toddler. He wouldn't sell so my boyfriend tried to buy one from a carnie, and he didn't budge. The carnie said we could have it after playing $200 worth of games lol, so I said I'd settle for a smaller one, and the carnie said $80 worth of games. My boyfriend played $20, left $40 on the counter, and stole the minion from what it was hanging on. Then we basically started running for our lives haha


----------



## East§ide

IdahoFreshies said:


> a cowgirl from BC, nice and any story behind the big minion toy? looks pretty adorable haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think we have found our official jersey shore representative:laugh:


hahaha nj born and raised, but no italian in me my friend. ive been to every bar on the jersey shore, but i love it for the beach, not the bros. oddly enough though, i did graduate with the situations sister and he graduated a few years before me in the same high school.. love seeing him driving around in his bentley with people giving him the finger all over town. but that was actually taken in myrtle beach lol


----------



## hikeswithdogs

I wear whatever is clean and close by, flannels, jeans, cargo shorts old t-shirts, ratty old sweat shirts lots of icebreaker, mountain hardwear, north face, marmot, backcountry.com clothes that actually do something other than make me look like an attention whoring douche bag who spends more on his wore drobe just to impress people than his house\apartment.

Clothes aren't a big deal to me unless they actually serve a purpose(ie jackets, gloves ect)

As far as fashion......if I don't wake up next to you or you don't sign my paycheck I could care aless what you think of me and what kind of clothing i wear.


----------



## JimEx

Nice photos


----------



## DethKookie

My off the slope wear is probably the furthest thing from the typical shredder wear that a person can imagine. I am a pin-up model on and off-season, so I am typically wearing retro looking shit; lots of dresses and heels. It's not uncommon to see me in a pair of skinnies and converse high tops either, though. On the slopes, I am far from girly; mostly black jackets and pants.


----------



## Triple8Sol

The standard is: G-Shock, Dark Levi's denim, sneaks, usually a long/shortsleeve tees/v-necks/henleys or button-up, and tons of high-neck hoodies. Oftentimes New Era fitteds or slouch beanies.


----------



## aubzobot

Thuggies, every day, and an airblaster ninja suit for pajamas.


----------



## portside

PortSide Clothing Tall Tee's!


----------



## Nerozor

I wear stuff that fits good on me. Mostly carrot fit jeans (when the leg is narrower, like a carrot!) and a Pique or shirt.


----------



## poutanen

DethKookie said:


> My off the slope wear is probably the furthest thing from the typical shredder wear that a person can imagine. I am a pin-up model on and off-season, so I am typically wearing retro looking shit; lots of dresses and heels. It's not uncommon to see me in a pair of skinnies and converse high tops either, though. On the slopes, I am far from girly; mostly black jackets and pants.


NEED PICTURES! lol

I'm a jeans and a t-shirt kinda guy, always have been. You'll never catch me in skinny jeans, just Old Navy or GAP straight leg, although my brother gave me a pair of his 7's and a LOVE them! I do love my hoodies, I've got a Jay Peak hoodie which is my fave at the moment, also have a nice heavy Lululemon hoodie that I love. Wish Lulu was cheaper cause I'd like to get some of their pants but $100 is retarded for pants. 

Shoes: Sketchers or Nike Airs most of the time.


----------



## SnowboardEve

During winter I absolutely don't care how I look I just want to survive the horrible Raincouver weather, so I usually wear thick leggings and sweatpants on top of those, then a few long sleeve shirts, a hoodie, and a long snowjacket. For summer I like to dress girly so I wear tight fitted tank tops with colors that look good on me and shorts/skirts. I also really like the girly beach style with cute flipflops denim shorts and flowy crop tops. I don't have much of a style though so I just wear what looks good on me. If I could have it my way I wouldn't wear clothes at all.


----------



## poutanen

SnowboardEve said:


> If I could have it my way I wouldn't wear clothes at all.




I've said it once and I'll say it again for all of us: NEED PICTURES! lol


----------



## SnowboardEve

Gotta wait for my next homemade porn video to come out


----------



## Whoracle

i wear clothes, usually made out of fabric, sometimes animal hide. Work - long sleeve button ups to hide tattoos, and slacks. At Home/Going out - whatever i grab out of my dresser first, usually just jeans and a plain t-shirt.


----------



## LoNeWoLF020

designbyhumans.com

I have way too many t-shirts from here


----------



## handscreate

At home, as little as possible. In public, usually jeans, a t-shirt or button up & chucks. If it's really warm, like yesterday, shorts t-shirt & flip flops.


----------



## HoboMaster

Curse the cold weather until Summer comes, then I'm right back to having snowboarding withdrawals :laugh:


----------



## D1CKER1

I'll wear anything that l feel comfortable wearing even if it's
A clown suit @ church.


----------



## Leo

I dress simple. Even my dressy clothes are simple. I'm not into big obscene logos. I do like my short sleeve button ups to have designs on the back. These are my "going out" clothes.

On most days, you'll see me in a hoody and jeans. Summer time is shorts and tees with flip flops. 

Lately, I have an eye for blazers. I only own one right now, but want to add to it. Not those professor type blazers though.

I get colorful when it comes to suits. This is the only time you'll catch me in a pink button up. Under a suit...


----------



## jojoinabox

..uniform :laugh: cardigan + polo + plaid kilt/skirt + tights + flats 

Sat/Sun = sweats and tee


----------



## dirts mcgirts

i have this like, totally sexy, like pvc outfit, like it gets all the attention i want.

BECAUSE MY MILKSHAKE BRINGS ALL THE BOYS TO THE YARD.


really? who gives a facking hoot? clothes are clothes and this is a major problem i have with modern snowboarding. the fashion statement. it does not matter what you wear. we're all broke spending our money on essential things like season tickets, sleds and spaghetti. if i dont go straight to the bar in my wet gear, im wearing the best smelling thing from my dirty laundry pile. not meticulously picking out my t shirt so i can impress all the cute boys on some snowboard website.


----------

